
Nuclear disarmament and Mars - akshayB
Elon Musk and many others have suggested to bomb Mars with nuclear weapons to make Mars warmer and more suitable for life. Mankind has developed enough nuclear weapons to destroy entire world multiple times. 
Isn&#x27;t this a perfect initiative for Nuclear Disarmament for all world super powers to give up their nuclear weapons and hope that we may have another planet to live on in future. I was just wondering what people think about it.
======
spatulan
Completely impractical.

ICBMs can't even reach orbit, never mind Mars. So we'd have to build enough
rockets to lift around 10,000 nuclear warheads to Mars, typically weighing
around 300kg each.

The inevitable launch failures would be interesting too. Even if 99% reliable,
that's still a hundred nuclear warheads raining randomly back to Earth.

And on top of all that, I don't think it'd actually make Mars significantly
warmer.

------
atroyn
Musk's comments about using nuclear weapons to warm Mars were an offhand joke.
It confuses me to see many people take them seriously.

